# few pics off the cell phone



## a_lopa

few random shots, big gum was huge and next to house.


----------



## a_lopa

few more

first pics is tree tx removing a elder


----------



## a_lopa

cypress


----------



## Ekka

Good pics.

Pic # 76105 nice drop, just fit around the truck real nice, well done.  

About time you starting posting here, less hacks!


----------



## a_lopa

drunk guy near burl,bullet scarfe


----------



## xtremetrees

Whoa! That trees huge.!


----------



## lovetheoutdoors

Nice pics!!!!!!!


----------



## inztrees

*pic*

i almost dumped chips on a drunk guy that must have spent the night in sleeping next to the chips i though he was dead


----------



## a_lopa

xtremetrees said:


> Whoa! That trees huge.!



yep it was, it was a cut down n leave job.aparently some guy is out there with a gas powered crosscut saw cutting it up.it had to go for solar powering reasons.


----------



## a_lopa

inztrees said:


> i almost dumped chips on a drunk guy that must have spent the night in sleeping next to the chips i though he was dead



it was a hot day i guess he had an early start,ill take another pic of that tree its of some interest.


----------



## a_lopa

shorty gets in there again,flowering gum blood,rich street,snapper rock


----------



## a_lopa

:bang:


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

Lopa, mind explaining what's going on in these two pics?


http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=35252&d=1150724788

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=35253&d=1150724862

Why the wide cuts? They look to be 2". And why cut this way to drop it down the hill? Wouldn't a simple face cut/back cut have worked? Was this safer?


----------



## a_lopa

The tree was leaning slightly left, if you decifer the information in the pictures of the felling sequence the "tongue"comes out of the "groove"after the trees comitted to falling forwards no big deal it was the easiest spot to chip the debris.


A very basic/common felling tecnique in my local area,you have to do it to pass a level 2 felling ticket which covers your employers ass if you puk up.

once you know it and how to use it eliminates alot of hard work.


----------



## a_lopa

:deadhorse: trouble with attachments


----------



## a_lopa

a few from today, spiders nest,line clearing climbing crew landcruiser ,strezleki veiw


----------



## matthias

I guess that phone is easier to carry around than that Sony Cybershot of yours.


----------



## a_lopa

Just havnt had it with me lately will do on monday,got me thinking of a cell with a good camera.

here one from the cybershot


----------



## smokechase II

*Regarding the cut sequence*

A_lopa:

Could you come up with a cut by cut photo or drawing sequence sometime on the below: (When you can, thanks and the name of the cut also.)


----------



## SmokinDodge

That is a really neat cut. If I'm reading it right you do the stardard face cut and on the backcut you leave holding wood about the width of the wedge. Bore below the back cut for the wedge and use the wedge to break the holding wood taking it the desired direction.  Just my take on it.


----------



## a_lopa

usually like this doesnt matter if you do it from back,blueridges trees would be perfect to learn this on.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

I'm glad to see I'm not the only one who wants to know more about that cut! 

Pretty cool, and seeing that kind of thing opens the mind up to more possibilities.

Thanks for the explanation, lopa.


----------



## a_lopa

mark im doing some pines tommorow ill take some sequence shots.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

Cool! Thanks very much!


----------



## a_lopa

hasnt been the time or the place the last few days i will do it soon enough mark.


----------



## a_lopa

took a chance falling backleaner thankfully it went ok,big concrete tank at end of shed to miss.got this guy with excavator for $110 hr only has a demo grab but it does the job.


----------



## Ekka

Nice, if that was some-ones home it must have been bloody dark inside and the roof full of chit from those pines.

Ha, cant believe you're allowed to burn, must have smoked bad since it was green.

Hey, get step by step shot for tongue and groove scarf on one of the pines tomorrow.


----------



## a_lopa

ill see it deceiving its really steep ground,yes the house is used of the damp it will dry out now and fall to bits.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

a_lopa said:


> hasnt been the time or the place the last few days i will do it soon enough mark.




No sweat - I'm as patient as I am ugly, and that's saying something!


----------



## a_lopa

Dry trees snapping like carrotts.

Groundie giving all clear for take off.


----------



## a_lopa

few more


----------



## Ekka

Pic 009, the first one I opened mate, RALMFAO

Cop a load of the back cut and hinge .... you gotta be sure eh? lol

Big enough fire  

What a job, could've toasted ya marshmellows from the next suburb.  

Nice one Lopa, would have been a great job, big pines, big excavator, big hinges and big fires. 

Now for your next trick. opcorn:


----------



## a_lopa

yeah that one went snap a backleaner coping a 30knot breeze straight into it LOL time is money!!!have to do the stumps as well didnt want them ripped out,ended up a good clean job.


----------



## smokechase II

*correct me*

Correct me if I'm wrong.
It appears that the faller of the Dry Tree was 'under' the tree, direction of fall - blowing tree over the cutters location.

Any thoughts on cutting when it’s breezy?


----------



## Ekka

Yeah, looks like something happened, big ole excavator just wrenched off to some where convenient I'd say.


----------



## a_lopa

smokechase II said:


> Any thoughts on cutting when it’s breezy?



yep hope like hell you know what your doing.


----------



## Ekka

a_lopa said:


> yep hope like hell you know what your doing.



So how did you get away with it then.  

Oh, I forgot, sorry, you've got the THCA majoring in UK deflection pruning and ducking. So when are you taking your masters in UK reduction and topping for tree vitality and income acceleration?


----------



## a_lopa

Ive got a diploma in B.S lmao


----------



## a_lopa

hired this 1672dxh today must say impressive machine.


----------



## a_lopa

Climber fell from tree


----------



## a_lopa

few of my most hated spans doing r.o.w


----------



## a_lopa

random pics,big deer head.


----------



## Ekka

Nice and green down that way mate.

Hey, what's the deal with that netting and stuff in the trees, some adventure course?

Flamin half the boards in the walkway are missing. :hmm3grin2orange: You better be tied in when crossing that bridge.

Ya climber looks like Wilbur Wild, remember the guy on the sax from Hey Hey? :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## a_lopa

REALLY good machine! quick


----------



## stihlatit

a_lopa said:


> drunk guy near burl,bullet scarfe



Hey Lopa great technique in the two top pictures not the third one where the drunk is. thx for that one. Will come in handy one day.


----------



## a_lopa

no problem,heres a couple stihlatits


----------



## a_lopa

same ,same here dan. i can pick n choose operators due to a flooded market,especially 20tonne+ machines.


----------



## a_lopa

This is a wattle tree,in full bloom...not for long lol

hard wood not much fun to chip.


----------



## Ekka

Boy, your wattle trees get big and full, must be different to the junk up here.

Most of the ones up here would be half dead at that size and full of those galls.

Bloody hard wood, usually a really nice pattern inside ... could be good for turners or crafty people. 

Or firewood?


----------



## a_lopa

big sappling,bit of snow


----------



## a_lopa

A few more from the cell phone,cattle pic was sent by my bro inlaw he drives thru the outback alot...can i cook pork or what?


----------



## mightyoak

A Lopa: nice work, such a beautiful country, looks like you could be a chef or professional cook, great Barbie photo,(barbeque.) say, does the government or some regulatory agency, require tree workers to wear some high visibility colored clothing ?


----------



## a_lopa

Some do most dont mightyoak,it makes it easier to know where your workmates are thou.


----------



## Ekka

3rd pic looks like a mud crab ... lots of meat on them.

Nice spit mate, I bet the crackling was tasty. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## a_lopa

That crackling was great Ekka,top read this.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA

That wasn't a mud crab Ekka ,its a Tasmanian crab,bloody lovely,they grow huge..


----------



## ROLLACOSTA

Great pics Aussie,your starting to make me wish i'd not come back to England


----------



## a_lopa

Correct rolla,all the sea food i get comes from bass strait or tasmania.it gets flown in to a small airfield 30 minutes from me.wait till i get a pick of the prawns,mini lobsters no joking.


----------



## Ekka

Yeah, similar but subtle differences.

This is a mud crab http://www.bigbarra.com.au/images/photos/large/gallery/main/Image36.jpg

This is a Tasmanian crab http://www.eastbaycrab.com/taz2.jpg

The Tasmania crab has longer thinner pincers. And the muddy has got muscles like Popeye!

either way I'd eat them no worries, bloody beautiful, crab is sweeter and tastier than lobster or crayfish IMHO.


----------



## Ekka

ROLLACOSTA said:


> Great pics Aussie,your starting to make me wish i'd not come back to England



Ha, deported to drearyville, what was ya crime laddy?


----------



## ROLLACOSTA

Ekka said:


> Ha, deported to drearyville, what was ya crime laddy?



The crime was marrying an Aussie girl who preffered England..


----------



## ROLLACOSTA

Aussie looks like Tassy crabs grow much bigger than muddys,muddys are very nice imo,but not as good eating as an English red crab..


----------



## Ekka

Yep, the Tassie crabs look like they get big alright.

I found this pic of a UK red crab, got big fat claws.

http://www.aquascape.co.uk/red_crab.jpg

So ya Mrs wants to stay in UK?


----------



## ROLLACOSTA

Ekka if you do a google for 'edible crabs' you'll come up with Brit crabs they get as big as muddys up to 3kg at a guess,I like blue swimmers ,do you get blue swimmers up in Brisbane Ekka?

As for the wife,her parents moved back to the UK,they've been trying to get back to Australia ever since their feet hit the airport,my father in-law was offered a job working with his brother inlaw years ago,and regreted it..

The inlaws go back to Aus once a year ,they've been up to Brissy loads of times and love the place,my wife was born in Liverpool Sydney..


----------



## Ekka

Yeah we get them blue swimmers, nice and sweet, easy shells to bust open to.

I did a job for a guy on Thursday that's been here 5 years now from UK, he's a sparky with Energex. I asked him where he was from and he promptly told me he's an Aussie now but originated from the UK. lol. Took the oath.

Says he'd never havce a house as big as what he has if he were over there and loves the outdoors. He rubbed it in working for the power co though, they're on a 9 day fortnight!


----------



## ROLLACOSTA

Some friends of the family have just moved from Manchester to Brisbane ,he's a sparky,works at a hospital,they love it...


----------



## a_lopa

Good day for me today drop n leave


----------



## Ekka

WTF are you DOING!

A pine without a crane, MB would think that's impossible.


----------



## a_lopa

Had a road grader hooked up to it ekka,pulled it over VERY easy


----------



## a_lopa

hottie of the day:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## a_lopa

Nice harley big pipes..


----------



## Ekka

Nice pics, nice girls!

Hey, you just felled this and left it? Like uncut??

Glad to see the scarf in there as some would have thought that was a good pruning job. :deadhorse:


----------



## trevmcrev

Ekka said:


> Nice pics, nice girls!QUOTE]
> 
> Sorry to spoil your day Ekka, but i dont think they was really girls mate!


----------



## a_lopa

trevmcrev said:


> Ekka said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pics, nice girls!QUOTE]
> 
> Sorry to spoil your day Ekka, but i dont think they was really girls mate!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like youve been there done that!!!
> 
> The trees falling in that pic ekka.
Click to expand...


----------



## trevmcrev

a_lopa said:


> trevmcrev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like youve been there done that!!!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Hahaha, Been to Thailand, but definately havent DONE that.
> I figured out pretty quick that the ones that SEEM the best looking are the manladies. Heard some funny stories though bout guys finding out the HARD way.
> 
> Trev
Click to expand...


----------



## Ekka

I cant help but look at that pic thinking how piss easy those pines are to climb and work on ... only get tiddlers here nothing like that but man ...

... you'd better have ya hard hat on coz you'll be headbuttin limbs a lot.


----------



## a_lopa

some good firewood


----------



## Ekka

That first pic ... the trunk of the gum looks wierd, almost like a painting, what sort of gum is that?


----------



## a_lopa

Come on ekka!crikey mate...give you a hint what color is the wood?lol


----------



## a_lopa

Just a calculated guess,pulled out 2 sections of fence out instead of climbing it,power pruned a lower limb off.nice early day.


----------



## Ekka

a_lopa said:


> Just a calculated guess



Hey TreeCo, us Aussies are very calculative ... haven't you noticed?:yoyo: 

They say the psych profile of our industry is risk taking adrenalin junkies .... are you under sedation or something.:monkey:  

Hey Aussie, judging by that picture you had bags of room to use.


----------



## trevmcrev

a_lopa said:


> some good firewood



Good firewood, would have been a decent log to mill too.

Ekka it looks to be a River Red Gum _Eucalyptus cameldulensis_, right alopa?

Just quoted removal or pruning of a massive one of these after it shed a limb bigger than that whole tree. That building/canopy behind it is a loading dock for semi's. I wanted to get a pic while a truck was there for perspective but missed out. they lift containers off the trailers under there so its at least triple the height of a trailer.

Trev


----------



## Ekka

Typical gum tree!


----------



## a_lopa

Kept all the chips from the red gum for myself.

yes river red gum.

wait till you see the size of some cypress in doing next week big MOFO'S nothing a 20t digger wont sort out.

pic lemon scented smooth bark getting the chop.


----------



## a_lopa

What trees are these easy easy,you should get them straight of the bat trev.


----------



## trevmcrev

a_lopa said:


> What trees are these easy easy,you should get them straight of the bat trev.



Looks like Mountain Ash, but only going by form really, bit of a blurry pic but the big ones are hard to get in the shot good eh.


----------



## a_lopa

Mountain grey and messmate


----------



## (WLL)

a_lopa said:


> few random shots, big gum was huge and next to house.


sweet pics a_lopa thats the good chit i like the shirts looks very professional 
keep up the good work and keep posting them pics:rockn:


----------



## a_lopa

getting rid of some cypress pine today in 50knt winds,got the fire going good thou!


----------



## Ekka

Fire bug :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## a_lopa

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T7u6308sZQA


----------



## Ekka

saves stump grinding. :jawdrop:


----------



## a_lopa

heres the stump in the fire


----------



## a_lopa

:jester:


----------



## a_lopa

Thanks Dan,pretty manuverable SWB 4x4 got a stack of stumps this week!


----------



## a_lopa

Heres a pic i found out there on the internet!


----------



## Ekka

Nice pic Jason, how long did it take to do that stump?

Steel in stumps is a major PITA, I've even had bolts bust and teeth (Rayco super teeth) fly off. Most common is star pickets.


----------



## a_lopa

TreeCo said:


> I've got a six foot oak stump to grind this week. I already know that tramp metal is the reason it is 4ft. high. I put a bungee cord on the wheel guard to hold it up and my 1672 really throws the chips. This is on a farm in a pasture so I'm not worried about thrown objects but that tramp metal worries me.



metal detector?

a guy a know hot a axe head inbedeed with brand new super teeth,thats the most danage ive seemn to teeth in one foul swoop.


----------



## a_lopa

ive heard there not that accurate for doing stumps but who knows,in a 6' stump id sure give iot a go.

the tomahawks are holding up well IMO hit a few nastys and sharpened today not much wrong.


----------



## a_lopa

Couple of nothings,black angus.


----------



## Ekka

Very nice.


----------



## a_lopa

Agapanthus everywhere along driveways here Dan,alot of people getting rid of them plenty going for free!

Loving not having to cut stumps low anymore!


----------



## a_lopa

*Big Reds!!!*

Russian guy takes us fishing,sure knew his stuff!

The guy third on right works for me groundie, he thought shooting a skyrocket from his arse would be a good idea,here it is.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7Dap9lezHQ


----------



## a_lopa

*one for rolla*

fresh from flinders island!


----------



## ROLLACOSTA

a_lopa said:


> fresh from flinders island!



Nice very very nice!!


----------



## a_lopa

Few tree jobs..


----------



## treemandan

You Aussie guys definatley do not seem to be in the dark. Now are civilians allowed to use saws or just those who past the tests?
Its shame what kids do for fun, I just shot my bottle rocks at the county jail. I didn't even think to put them in my arse.


----------



## (WLL)

o well i cant find a way to post the short phone vid


----------



## stihl sawing

WLL, that looks like a long way down.


----------



## stihl sawing

The guy with the bottle rocket has got to be a retard. Geez, Why would ya do something that stupid.


----------



## a_lopa

:chainsawguy:


----------



## a_lopa




----------



## a_lopa




----------



## (WLL)

a_lopa said:


>


sweet bucket, the rear mount with the cab-over. should go where most cant. what kind of tree is the one with the top cut off?


----------



## (WLL)

stihl sawing said:


> WLL, that looks like a long way down.


prolly only 80ft from the very top. seems like Hopewell New Jersey is littered with many dead oaks.


----------



## trevmcrev

Fancy seeing you here!

How's the new tower going?


----------



## a_lopa

Towers going GREAT!


----------



## a_lopa

:greenchainsaw:


----------



## (WLL)

some cell pics


----------



## (WLL)

more stuff. i have some good shots but the phone says the file size is to big to send to my comp. if any can help me figg this out ill post em up


----------



## (WLL)

another




cell pic


----------



## a_lopa

Some crazy back leaning cypress today..Was glad to see them down :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Vincent

*wild boar in south hassia*

Oh what a good moring.... The dog woke me up at 4 am- thats the result











Good reliabe hunting dog 

Cheers,


----------



## a_lopa

Good dog!


----------



## Castenea

Feeding the chipper on a storm damage job this summer.


----------



## The Count

Good stuf guys; I know that I am small timber but when I see your work, I remember it.

cheers.


----------



## a_lopa

Creek logging


----------



## The Count

been meaning to ask: to what extent do water hurt the saw?


----------



## a_lopa

The Count said:


> been meaning to ask: to what extent do water hurt the saw?



Not sure,not oftern we do that sort of thing...


----------



## deevo

a_lopa said:


> Creek logging



The fence for blocking the crocs down there?


----------

